
Telegram abandons $1.7B crypto project - rmason
https://angel.co/today/stories/telegram-abandons-1-7-billion-crypto-project-21001
======
skrowl
Duplicate / blogspam of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23156224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23156224)

